# Worksman BMX



## Axlerod (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ll be digging into this one soon. I acquired a Worksman bicycle from work and slowly turning into a 26” bmx. It will never be a lightweight bike that’s for sure. Right now I threw my Matthews bars and stem on it. Next up is to remove fenders and install a January, 1981 Tange fork. I’m not sure what else I’ll throw on it, right now I’m just putting parts on from my stash.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 12, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing the progress of this build! Cool bike 😎


----------



## Axlerod (Mar 13, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Looking forward to seeing the progress of this build! Cool bike 😎



Don’t watch too close. I’m about as slow as you can get 😆😆😆😆


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 13, 2022)

Axlerod said:


> Don’t watch too close. I’m about as slow as you can get 😆😆😆😆



👍 I know the feeling!


----------



## Pedalpat (May 7, 2022)

Going to be cool. I've got a worksman inb myself. Tank of a bike


----------

